# Rat Breeders in Maine?



## mzunderstood09

I know about Mainely Rat Rescue, and I am very interested in adopting from them, but for Zorro's sake I would like to get some young females so that they can get used to him and him to them, so I am trying to find a breeder between Bangor and Portland. My breeder moved and I haven't been able to get in touch with him. So I am trying to find another breeder for some females. If I can't I will definitely adopt from Mainely Rat Rescue.


----------



## Flashygrrl

The available page on Mainely looks like they might have some 8 month old rats available in Maine though I don't see any younger than that (you could always call and see if they have brought in any new ones).


----------



## Kiko

They very often have young rats. in fact they just had a BIG baby boom 
If you want young rats now is the time to contact them.

I foster for them, and have rats in NY so I am out of range for you but many young rats are looking for homes in Maine.


----------



## shawnalaufer

Oh please don't tell me you are getting females to put in with your male!!!
Noooo!


----------



## Kiko

I am gonna assume the OP intends to neuter his male, or spay his future females.

Considering they want adopt from MRR, and I have not seen them post about desire to breed I don't think the OP intends on breeding the rats (MRR would not allow such a thing anyway)


----------



## shawnalaufer

whew. Thats what I was thinking....


----------



## Flashygrrl

Zorro's neutered  That was the first thing I thought too and so I stalked his other posts, lol.


----------



## mzunderstood09

Yes Zorro is neutered, I just want him to have some companions so he isn't alone and I figured females would be better than males, and I don't have the money to neuter another male if there is aggression again. My boyfriend and I have been looking at this from all angles since Comet died and figured that females are the way to go


----------



## shawnalaufer

Gotcha. I just figured it out too, LOL!  And I totally understand your decision to get females.


----------



## mzunderstood09

Yeah, I am way out of my league if I wanted to breed I don't have the experience or the facilities, I just like owning them and being a rat momma. Also, Kiko, I checked MRR and the babies are either in NH or NY, unfortunately for me. I am going to try and make arrangements to get them, because they look so darn cute, but it is a little out of my driving range.


----------



## Kiko

Send them an application 
If you are accepted they may be willing to help in transport.


----------

